# Pihl gone.



## skip (Apr 16, 2010)

What happened to Pihl did they go under when hoghead walked off the yarder?


----------



## wvlogger (Apr 16, 2010)

thats a good question ol' catfish was better anyway


----------



## woodgrenade (Apr 20, 2010)

Well..... this did happen last summer.


http://www.oregonlive.com/news/index.ssf/2009/08/vernonia_man_arrested_after_ca.html


----------



## NeoTree (Apr 20, 2010)

Wow, alot of bad stuff seems to be surrounding the "ax-men". Between the brownings daughter being killed, and this.


----------



## WidowMaker (Apr 20, 2010)

That was months ago...old news...


----------



## woodgrenade (Apr 20, 2010)

WidowMaker said:


> That was months ago...old news...



Hence why I stated that this did happen *last summer*


----------



## BigE (Apr 20, 2010)

Reading
http://special.registerguard.com/csp/cms/sites/web/news/cityregion/8037405-41/story.csp

Old news once again, but it does indicate he wasn't making money on the show. In fact, the first year he took a 20% loss. Maybe he decided it wasn't worth the hassle.


----------



## MacLaren (Sep 8, 2010)

hoghead...catfish.....LMAO!!!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## treeclimber101 (Sep 12, 2010)

Wow and apparently all his children , that would be a large mental load to carry ...


----------

